

Ask HN: ReCAPTCHA differences in Chrome and Firefox - fx85ms

Screenshots: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;w5R4kqG,grITngx#0<p>I have tried signing up for an account at a http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spoj.com&#x2F;register&#x2F; using Firefox, but no matter how hard I tried, I couldn&#x27;t get the correct captcha.<p>To my surprise, when I tried the same registration page in Chrome, a different captcha came up.<p>Is there any good reason behind why it&#x27;s dead simple in Chrome, but almost impossible in Firefox?
======
techjuice
More then likely it has to do with the amount of times you have previously
solved a ReCAPTCHA before. If I delete Google cookies from my browser I will
get the harder to solve ReCAPTCHAs at first, eventually it will turn into the
easier ones.

If you are logged into a Google property you might also get easier to solve
ones, since they know you at least have an account and previous account
activity.

